# Stihl FS 80



## Toyboy (Oct 1, 2017)

I picked up one of these @ a garage sale yesterday, not the AV model. It does run but will not draw gas so I'll need to rebuild/replace the carb. Also needs air filter cover. Problem is I'd like to know year of mfg. so I can get correct parts.
SN 5276640
Can anyone help out on this?
Thanks


----------



## Toyboy (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey guys, in looking for saw type cutter blades for this I have a choice between 8" and 10". I have clearance for either size. Is there any drawbacks to using a 10" over the 8".? Stihl book don't address that.


----------



## alderman (Oct 29, 2017)

Might wind up to speed slower with the 10" blade, but once it gets up to speed it will have more inertia for cutting through things. No drawback I am aware of unless it doesn't have enough power to move the 10" without laboring. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Oct 31, 2017)

Your best chance to correctly ID your FS80 is through a Stihl dealership: the serial numbers they used at the time were very hard to broke down for the non-initiated. 
Carb kits for those FS powerheads are widely available, but often those Zama carburetors do not take respond well to rebuilds and it's better to replace them. No problem as Chinese clones of the original are widely available, cheap and work well. 

Regarding saw cutters. They are usually not advised for brushcutters under 1kW in power due to laboring the engine for getting them up to speed. The FS80 is slightly under that power so you are probably better off either using an ordinary blade or a 40T carbide tipped circular saw, which is the smallest sized manufactured by Tsumura and is considerably lighter than the solid body junk manufactured in China.


----------

